# Dick Staal book in digital



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

We had the discussion a while back about the Dick Staal book. It is now available in digital at amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/puppy-working-sporting-police-ebook/dp/B006U14XIS
*Disclaimer:*
_Im not advertising for nor am I affiliated with any of the folks from the book. I did get it in digital myself but haven't read it yet. There were some people here interested in it. _


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool! I wanted this in digital.Just brought it.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

can this "kindle" format be viewed on a computer as well...? and can it be printed out?

I SHOULD know this stuff, but I don't....

thanks


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> can this "kindle" format be viewed on a computer as well...? and can it be printed out?
> 
> I SHOULD know this stuff, but I don't....
> 
> thanks


You need this plugin to read the book on your computer. I have the Barnes and Noble version plugin and it's not bad. 

Usually the publishers have these things so laden with encryptions and protective "can only be used with our readers" software (DRM) that it's not possible to print them in an easy way. I think you can make screen shots of each page and do it that way but it sounds brutally time consuming and it's like printing a picture rather than text. I think you can physically copy text from the kindle itself and have it recognize as text but it's time consuming and a massive waste of ink. 

There may be less than legal options to convert the files to pdf for easy printing but I've never tried it so I can't tell you if they work.


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

You need to have the Amazon plug in to read any ebooks from Amazon and the Barnes and Noble plug in for any books bought from them. They are not interchangeable as each company has their own encryption method and their readers (Kindle/Nook) are not compatible. On the nook you CANNOT copy text out and print it, there is no method for printing on the reader and no physical connections to hook it into for a printer. If you are viewing it on a computer or tablet, then there are ways to do that although the only "Legal" way is to print each page as a picture which was stated above and that is a PITA and very time consuming for anything. Unfortunately the Staal book is not available through Barnes and Nobles so I cannot get it for my Nook.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been wanting to order the book but still keep getting everything in Dutch even when I click on the "English" version of the site. ](*,) 
Not that "I" could be making a mistake! 8-[


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I got it the other day on my wifes kindle for 10 australian $$ great price.

The book is a good read wasnt what i expected it to be and was not as big as i thought it might be either.To be honest his approach is just a no bull approach on raising a young working dog.He does dispell a few "myths" that he has encountered through the raising of over 35 dogs for service work also the part about duty or proofing i found good as well.

His tracking and searching chapters were really cool.


----------



## Tabatha Farnel (Sep 7, 2008)

I tried to buy the digital format, but it seems it's only available to UK customers?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Tabatha Farnel said:


> I tried to buy the digital format, but it seems it's only available to UK customers?


Thats what ours said when i tried to purchase it thru the link above so i went into the kindle and brought it thru the kindle itself and the UK thing didnt come up again


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Tabatha Farnel said:


> I tried to buy the digital format, but it seems it's only available to UK customers?


This is the link I used to get it on my iPhone using the kindle app. If the link doesn't work just go to amazon.com and search the name of book. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006U14XIS/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1326345655&sr=8-1

Laura


----------



## Tabatha Farnel (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool, thank you! I was trying to find it through amazon.ca last night, didn't think to try .com.

Got it now, thanks again!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tabatha Farnel said:


> Cool, thank you! I was trying to find it through amazon.ca last night, didn't think to try .com.
> 
> Got it now, thanks again!


Heck yeah your welcome! I have been reading it along too Tabatha..seems like a good read with some good ideas in there.


----------



## Tabatha Farnel (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, it seems like a very good read so far! I am particularly interested in the tracking section right now since I'm training my pup for CKC tracking. I was already leaning toward leaving strict FST and going with more of a "tracking in drive" method, and he seems to like teaching that way. Gonna go finish the chapter now!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tabatha Farnel said:


> Yeah, it seems like a very good read so far! I am particularly interested in the tracking section right now since I'm training my pup for CKC tracking. I was already leaning toward leaving strict FST and going with more of a "tracking in drive" method, and he seems to like teaching that way. Gonna go finish the chapter now!


I was keen on his methods for tracking too. That is my weakest element and I am trying to learn more about it. So far I really like his way of doin bidness


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> I've been wanting to order the book but still keep getting everything in Dutch even when I click on the "English" version of the site. ](*,)
> Not that "I" could be making a mistake! 8-[


That happened to me when I ordered the book over summer. I kept getting the Dutch page when clicking on the English icon. I emailed them after I made the purchase and they confirmed that even though it's in Dutch, if you click on the English icon, you will get the English version of the book. Very nice book. I agree with the other person who said they thought it would be a bigger book, but still very nice.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

so, if you purchase the digital version, is it something you just view, or is it an actual file that you DL in an AZW format?

I have a converter that can convert AZW to PDF...so I could theortically print the file out, and toss it in a binder....for easier reading...just more convenient for me, to have it on paper...


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

What is great about Staal's method is that the intensitity and focus of searching for the article and its odor translates well into detection. It is another method that is phenominal for puppies and young dogs.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> What is great about Staal's method is that the intensitity and focus of searching for the article and its odor translates well into detection. It is another method that is phenominal for puppies and young dogs.


What surprised me is that there really wasnt alot of technical stuff just basic common sense coupled with his technics.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Absolutely....another nice thing is you proof the searching behavior while you are training the article search so there is minimal conflict by the time you get to the track.


----------

